# Please, Please Pray for My Mother...



## seraphim712 (Jan 4, 2012)

I just found out last night that my mother was diagnosed with type 4 cancer; the doctors are giving her a month or less to live. The cancer has spread to her liver, pancreas and bones. I don't know what to do, I'm just terrified as this is very sudden and very unexpected. know that this is normally the final stage before the body succumbs to the disease.  Back in 2008 my mom was diagnosed with colon cancer in which the doctors did a successful operation and removed the tumor. The doctors mentioned to her back then about two spots they discovered on her liver, however no biopsy or further treatment was done to make sure if everything was fine. I believe there were metastatic cells that attached to her liver and eventually invaded vital parts of her body over time. 

It's gotten to the point that my mom is paralyzed in both of her legs due to a lesion on her spine, and she also has a fracture on her leg (I think both have to do with her falling due to her legs giving out or the cancer pressing against her bones from what I've researched.) My older siblings seem to have throw in the towel and are ready to put her in a hospice without option of a biopsy to see what type of cancer she has. I know right now the best thing is to be happy around her and talk to her as much as I can, but it's so hard to do, it's easier said than done. Especially when it seems that my elder siblings are just fighting with each other more than they are trying to help her fight this. 

It feels like a bad dream, I've been kept in the dark about my mom's condition for a while. Once I found out, I've been crying on and off nonstop. I'm tired, I've been going to bed a nervous wreck and every time my cell phone rings I freak out. It's only been one day but it feels like a long week has passed. I know I must face the truth that my mom may not have long to live and that she can go at any moment, but how can I come to terms with that? 

Images of my mom in a casket keep floating around in my head and they won't go away. I just want it to stop.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your mother. I will keep her in my prayers. My mother was diagnosed with breast cancer last year... She is doing ok right now, but I understand the emotional toll it can take on you, I have been there.


----------



## tyrablu (Jan 4, 2012)

I am praying for your mom, you, and your family.


----------



## firecracker (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are in so much pain and my heart goes out to your family.  I know how it feels not to be able to turn your mind off.  You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your mom. Praying your mom and your family.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jan 4, 2012)

I prayed for complete healing for your mom, in her entire body. And that you would have peace of mind. I'll continue to lift her up in prayer - and you. God bless you and your mom.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for u all. 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## divya (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your mother. I am praying for you and your family. Just know that if God does allow her to rest in Him that you will not only see her again...but you will have her for eternity.


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for you and your mom, that you are strengthened...


----------



## sheanu (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sorry about your mum. Your family is in my prayers

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## blackmaven (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your mother.  I wish you strength to deal with situations which lay ahead.  I hope your older sibling cease their bickering to focus on what is best for the family.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your mom and your family.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Father God, we come to you in the name of Jesus for peace and healing for Seraphim and her family.   

We lay her mother before you with hearts of love for her and asking you to fill her entire being with your healiing presence and your love.   You are the great Healer and we've not giving up our hope in you.  

We hold no oughts towards the doctors nor the family members who are afraid, for this is indeed a 'fearful' time for each of them.  Place your loving peace in their hearts and allow them to rest in love for each other and not battle with one another.   The emotions are indeed frightful, but in you, there is comfort and the assurance that you have full control. 

For their mother, release her from the pain and the fear of what's been diagnosed.   The doctors may give up, but you don't.   We want her to live and not die.   We've asking that you give her your new life, to heal her body once again.  

If for no other reason, we simply say 'Thank you' Father God who in abides in Heaven and here in our hearts.   We surrender this totally unto you and thank you for it.   In Jesus' Name, we pray, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Keen (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your mom


----------



## Bb92 (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your mom.


----------



## ms.mimi (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your Mom and your family. Also what's Mom's first name so I can let the intercessors at my church know and put her on the prayer list.


----------



## mzcris (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi...I will be praying for you and the family


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your mother, you, and your siblings. I stand in agreement with the other sisters here.


----------



## PopLife (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your Mom. (((HUG)))


----------



## seraphim712 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone so much for your prayers and words of encouragement. Reading the posts have really helped me calm down a bit.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jan 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Father God, we come to you in the name of Jesus for peace and healing for Seraphim and her family.
> 
> We lay her mother before you with hearts of love for her and asking you to fill her entire being with your healiing presence and your love.   You are the great Healer and we've not giving up our hope in you.
> 
> ...




Amen; thank you Shimmie


----------



## scarcity21 (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying your mom and your family.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

seraphim712 said:


> Amen; thank you Shimmie



  It's okay, Babygirl...


----------



## seraphim712 (Jan 4, 2012)

ms.mimi said:


> Praying for your Mom and your family. Also what's Mom's first name so I can let the intercessors at my church know and put her on the prayer list.



Thank you so much; my mom's name is Annette.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been there and I know that pain.  My mom was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer that spread to her liver.  When they found it she was stage 4.  She entered an experimental program at Duke for a special chemo designed for pancretic and liver cancer.  It prolonged her life for about 9 months.  

Does your mom want to fight the battle?  If so, I say pray to God for healing and get to work finding places that may offer similar programs to what I mentioned above.  There was no cost to my mom because it was experimental.  I fought against hospice initially even though my family was also ready to do it immediately because for me it meant the end, and I couldn't take it.  

Be there for your mom and do whatever she wants.  Support her in whatever she wants.  Understand that your siblings may be fighting as their way of releasing grief.  It doesn't make it right, but grief makes people behave in different ways.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 4, 2012)

My heart and prayers are with you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2012)

wow, tears are in my eyes right now...no disrespect to the OP she knows how I feel which is very similar to you Nathansgirl...my mom was also diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in 2009 everyhting happened suddenly...





nathansgirl1908 said:


> I've been there and I know that pain. My mom was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer that spread to her liver. When they found it she was stage 4. She entered an experimental program at Duke for a special chemo designed for pancretic and liver cancer. It prolonged her life for about 9 months.
> 
> Does your mom want to fight the battle? If so, I say pray to God for healing and get to work finding places that may offer similar programs to what I mentioned above. There was no cost to my mom because it was experimental. I fought against hospice initially even though my family was also ready to do it immediately because for me it meant the end, and I couldn't take it.
> 
> Be there for your mom and do whatever she wants. Support her in whatever she wants. Understand that your siblings may be fighting as their way of releasing grief. It doesn't make it right, but grief makes people behave in different ways.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I've been there and I know that pain.  My mom was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer that spread to her liver.  When they found it she was stage 4.  She entered an experimental program at Duke for a special chemo designed for pancretic and liver cancer.  It prolonged her life for about 9 months.
> 
> Does your mom want to fight the battle?  If so, I say pray to God for healing and get to work finding places that may offer similar programs to what I mentioned above.  There was no cost to my mom because it was experimental.  I fought against hospice initially even though my family was also ready to do it immediately because for me it meant the end, and I couldn't take it.
> 
> Be there for your mom and do whatever she wants.  Support her in whatever she wants.  Understand that your siblings may be fighting as their way of releasing grief.  It doesn't make it right, but grief makes people behave in different ways.





.............


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> wow, tears are in my eyes right now...no disrespect to the OP she knows how I feel which is very similar to you Nathansgirl...my mom was also diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in 2009 everyhting happened suddenly...



for you too...


----------



## OhSoJuicy4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

They say 1 month and it could certainly be many more. Love and Support can go much further than doctor's prognosis oftentimes. 

In the name of Jesus, I pray for His Super Natural Healing Power over your mom and condition. Amen!


----------



## p31woman (Jan 4, 2012)

I am praying for you and your mother.  I can't even imagine all you are going through right now but I pray God gives you peace and joy during this time in your life.


----------



## JFemme (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for you, your mom & family...


----------



## joy2day (Jan 4, 2012)

Sis, I too am praying. I have to admit, when I read what you mom is going through right now, it brought back bitter sweet memories for me. My mom was diagnosed with stage 4 colon cancer too, back in May of 2002.

And they gave her 6 months too. And don't you know she stayed here for 4 and a half more years!

It was not an easy journey. My dad was the ULTIMATE caretaker, and lived his wedding vows and showed absolute integrity and devotion during this time. I keep saying that I will write their story one day, it was so beautiful.

I come in agreement and pray that our precious Holy Spirit would come and minister to each one of you, you and your siblings and your dear mom. He will show Himself truly as Comforter during this time.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2012)

Still praying for your Mom ...  

She will also be at the top our prayer list for tomorrow's Prayer Line session.   

We surround her with love...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 4, 2012)

Shimmie I was actually going to invite her to prayer line ..great minds lol


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for you and your entire family. I lost my brother to brain cancer some years ago. He did _not_ want to stay and fight. He was tired and ready to go. I believe he stayed around longer (2 to 3 weeks after he agreed to let his doctors share what was going on with the family) for my parents. He was their first born so it was particularly hard for them. It all happened so fast it seems. Just remember the doctors don't have the final say-God does!


----------



## Brit031586 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry I will keep you and your mother in my prayers. Please try to enjoy every minute you have together.


----------



## ccd (Jan 4, 2012)

Prayers and love to you and your family.


----------



## sidney (Jan 4, 2012)

Praying for your mother, you, and your family!


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 4, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie I was actually going to invite her to prayer line ..great minds lol




Iwanthealthyhair67
Love this idea!!!

    For everything you endured with your mom's illness.


----------



## sharentu (Jan 4, 2012)

praying now for your mom and your family and you.


----------



## feemy (Jan 5, 2012)

I will pray for you, your mother and family


----------



## seraphim712 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support! I would like to give everyone an update so far. The first day when I found out about my mom's condition, she was pretty much in denial was refusing further treatment and trying to convince everyone she was fine. My brother was ready to put her into a hospice after hearing that she had a month or less to live, my sister had reluctantly agreed that would be the best decision since it seemed that nothing else could be done. I felt completely left out of the picture in what was happening since I live on the other side of town and really couldn't travel back and forth due to gas costs and work where as the rest of my family are with her everyday.

 My mom called me Tuesday night and we talked a bit, around that time she was coping with the fact that she was pretty ill and was ready to throw in the towel just like my brother and sister. She sadly said 'Well everyone's all grown up and my youngest is in college. Everyone's gone so I guess that's all."  I told her that it wasn't true, she's still has several more grandchildren she needs to see and more weddings to attend. I asked her to not give up and try to fight. The day before yesterday I received a text from my sister informing that my mom made the decision to get a biopsy, she had made the decision to continue to fight. My mom had the biopsy earlier today however, we won't have the results back until tomorrow or Saturday. She will have the MRI tomorrow as well unless the hospital is short staffed again as they were today. 

The doctor who was in charge of the biopsy said that my mom would be put into a nursing home to continue the rest of her treatment; we were given the task to choose a nursing home for her. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing since nursing home sounds like a nicer way to say hospice. However I really wished my mom was treated at a better hospital as the one she's currently in is the worst one ever, but I don't think any of my family members suggested that she should be moved to a hospital that specializes in and treat her sickness. I'll be spending the weekend with my mom, and hopefully I can be of more assistance to her and my family in making decisions for her well being. 

Again thank you everyone for your love, prayers and support, I know that we could still face the worst possibility, but I would to keep a positive mindset as well that my mom has a strong possible outcome of living many many years into old age. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## seraphim712 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hello everyone, I received several updates regarding my mom's condition from last time I posted here. As promised I will post the news here. 

Last Friday my mom was moved from the fourth floor to the third as she is no longer as acute as she was and her vitals don't have to be constantly monitored. I stayed with her overnight but didn't sleep at all as she was very restless from the morphine(and other medications she was on); Saturday the doctor who performed the MRI explained that my mom had a tumor on her spine that was crushing it, thus causing paralysis in her legs; we will still have to wait on results from the biopsy to see if it can be removed so that physical therapist can help her with walking again. 

On Sunday they started my mom on a drug called Zometa to treat the bone metastasis she experiencing from the cancer; my sister told me that mom ate well during breakfast (earlier last week, she was eating little to nothing; she was in so much pain, she couldn't drink the broth from her soup)which was very good to hear.

Today my mom has started the radiation treatments, however my sister hasn't relayed the details through email yet since the internet at the hospital was down. However, she mentioned that the biopsy results will be in tomorrow evening and that the initial source is pointing to the colon. She was also advised by the doctor that all mom's children should have a colonoscopy at age 40. That's all I have to share for now. I am glad that my mom is in better health than she was last Monday. Thank you for continuing to keep us in your prayers.


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be praying for you and your mom! I'm so glad she's doing better than last week.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 21, 2012)

Any updates?

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## MSee (Jan 21, 2012)

I have prayed for you and your family.


----------



## butterfli (Jan 22, 2012)

I am praying for your mom, you and your family. xoxoxo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jan 23, 2012)

I will keep your mom lifted up in prayer. God is a healer!


----------

